
The images and stories behind the most epic game tattoos on one man - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2010/12/the-images-and-stories-behind-the-most-epic-game-tattoos-on-one-man.ars
======
MEHColeman
How is this on topic?

On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
answer might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity.

Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're
evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. Videos of pratfalls or disasters,
or cute animal pictures. If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-
topic.

